# pressure washer on well water



## the_man (Aug 14, 2010)

is the input of the PW lower than the gpm of the well? if yes, then yes. if no, then no :thumbsup:


----------



## Hardly Handy (Sep 6, 2010)

*Right ...*

Thank you very much, the_man.
I erred --- my Q should say: PWs that output 2000-3800 *psi*!
Sorry!

But you caught that.

Q is, I'd have to look up a particular model's specs to know for sure ...
A PW might advertise, say, a 2.7 gpm capability. 
I assume that's referring to usage/output, the same as intake requirement (that is, if my well pump and pressure tank are both capable of at least that 2.7 gpm output, no worries about burning out/busting either?!)? 

Thanks again, all.


----------



## the_man (Aug 14, 2010)

yea you should be fine. I've never seen a 3 gpm well pump assuming the water table is high enough, normally you'll have at least 10 gpm. 2.7 gpm isn't even a fully open garden hose (half a 5 gallon bucket in one min.)


----------

